# Samatwwe's Picture Thread



## samatwwe (Jul 2, 2014)

So my collection is small right now but I hope to update this thread as it grows.
Also, I would show my juvie E. Murinus but it stays inside the burrow only to be slightly seen at night...:sarcasm:

So here's the first one, my unsexed B. Vagans juvie. These pics are about a month or two old but he/she's nice and burrowed in the hide right now post molt.



Next up is my unsexed B. Boehmei 



My very shy female G. Maule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 2, 2014)

Unsexed L. Klugi sling with its little tunnel



Unsexed G. Pulchripes sling when I got it and now


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 2, 2014)

Unsexed GBB sling before most current molt


Female A. Chalcodes



My favorite... My big supposed female T. Stirmi. This girl is like a garbage disposal for adult Dubia roaches :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Very very nice man!!


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 4, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> Very very nice man!!


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 4, 2014)

So I received some slings today from a great new friend here who goes by the name of MrBoom619  I got 2 A. Versicolor, 2 P. Irminia, and 1 P. Cambridgei. I have pictures of the Versi's and will soon get pictures of the P. Irminia's and P. Cambridgei.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 8, 2014)

So I finally got a glimpse of my Ephebopus Murinus while I was feeding tonight so here are two shots I got. 


Mmm nice fat dubia...


----------



## Mindibun (Jul 8, 2014)

It's like you and I have the same taste in Ts -lol- We own or want all the same species. What kind of lighting do you use? Great shots.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 8, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> It's like you and I have the same taste in Ts -lol- We own or want all the same species. What kind of lighting do you use? Great shots.


We must have good taste then lol and thank you! I actually haven't even upgraded my flash yet but that's the factory flash on my Canon T4i


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 20, 2014)

*Update!*

So I took a few pictures today and also rehoused my T. Stirmi from her 10 gallon to a 20 gallon enclosure. :bruised: Oh and I got another T from a member here! :biggrin:

Here is my Grammostola Sp. Maule munching on a dubia.



This is my new girl, Aphonopelma Hentzi. This is right when I unpackaged her. She went straight for that water to hydrate after shipping!


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rehousing my T. Stirmi*

I figured it was about time to rehome this girl since she was pretty cramped in the 10 gallon, so I upgraded her to a 20 gallon long tank. So when I had to cup her with a deli, she really didn't like that and started hissing pretty loud. She reared her abdomen up as her defense. Those hairs are no joke! I managed to get a few on me from her substrate. :bruised: I reused her old substrate and added more because I have a thriving colony of dwarf white Isopods living in there amongst her.
Here's the culprit


Enclosure set up, with about 6-7 inches of substrate 








More pics of her in her new enclosure in the next post!


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 20, 2014)

*T. Stirmi*

Plenty of room now! Notice the size she has put on compared to the first picture of her in the beginning of the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 20, 2014)

*It's a girl!*

So my Brachypelma Boehmei molted tonight and luckily the molt was excellent and very easy to sex. Sure enough, it's a girl! She's at about 3.25" now! :biggrin:


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's the G. Pulchripes a little bit after it's most recent molt.


G. Sp. Maule rehousing


A better shot of the E. Murinus


----------



## Rayenicole (Jul 28, 2014)

That G. Maule is absolutely gorgeous. It has a very unique look. I am not much of a Grammostola fan but that is a beautiful T.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 28, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> That G. Maule is absolutely gorgeous. It has a very unique look. I am not much of a Grammostola fan but that is a beautiful T.


They definitely are. She's like a copper/bronze color. They seem very overlooked as they're such neat T's.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 28, 2014)

*New arrivals!*

So I recently got some new slings and wanted to share some of them! Here is a list of what I received...

1 B. Albopilosum 
2 L. Parahybana
2 M. Balfouri
4 P. Murinus (OBT)

Now for some pictures!



Beautiful site!


B. Albopilosum sling


L. Parahybana molted in transit


Other L. Parahybana


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 28, 2014)

*More pics of slings*

B. Albopilosum blending in...


One of the OBT's


And one of my tiny M. Balfouri slings!


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 12, 2014)

*Rehoused two females.. B. Boehmei and G. Sp. Maule*

So I decided to rehouse two of my T's today as I got two new glass enclosures. Here are a few pictures of them!


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rehoused GBB*

So I decided to rehouse my C. Cyaneopubescens and thought I'd share some pictures as it won't look the same after the webbing starts... 





I also cleaned the dubia bin out today. Here's about 1/4 of them


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 28, 2014)

I caught my Grammostola sp. maule getting a nice drink...who says T's don't use their water dish? Lol :sarcasm:


----------



## samatwwe (Nov 10, 2014)

B. albopilosum 


P. cambridgei 


P. irminia


Mature male A. versicolor


----------



## samatwwe (Nov 10, 2014)

B. smithi


C. cyaneopubescens 


Angry P. murinus female


P. murinus female


C. darlingi female


----------



## samatwwe (Nov 10, 2014)

G. porteri mature male




B. boehmei mature male 


B. boehmei


----------



## samatwwe (Nov 10, 2014)

A. versicolor female






M. balfouri female


----------



## samatwwe (Nov 23, 2014)

M. balfouri female (working on better pictures)


----------



## samatwwe (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## samatwwe (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my favorite versicolors 




Female


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 10, 2015)

*Another new adult female B. smithi!*


----------

